
In Solidarity with Jacob Appelbaum and on the Side of Justice for All - lucastx
https://ourresponse.org/
======
meira
Which billionaire is behind this this time?

~~~
PavlovsCat
If that's in reference to that statement, I'd say don't explain with billions
what can be _very easily_ explained with intellectual integrity.

[https://github.com/Enegnei/JacobAppelbaumLeavesTor/blob/mast...](https://github.com/Enegnei/JacobAppelbaumLeavesTor/blob/master/JacobAppelbaumLeavesTor.md)

